# مصر - إيجبت



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
مصر : اسم قديم لوادي النيل وما حوله.
فمن أين جاءت تسميتها (إيجبت)؟
وهل كل الأعاجم يسمونها كذلك؟


----------



## djara

إسم إيجبت من الفرعونية القديمة ّها(ت) كا بتاه" بمعنى معبد روح بتاه وهو إله اقترن اسمه بمدينة ممفيس
اتخذه الإغريق اسما لمدينة ممفيس ثم لمصر بأكملها
ومن اليونانية مر الاسم إلى اللاتينية ومنها إلى سائر البلدان الأوروبية


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا لك.


----------

